# Looking for fellow nerds.



## Enochian (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey.  I'm looking for friends on this site, here are my interests: 

I like Star Trek, Star Wars, Babylon 5, (insert every Sci-Fi series) fantasy and superheroes. I'm currently reading The Cinder Spires, by Jim Butcher, playing Far Cry 4, and watching shows like Grimm, Falling Skies, Agents of Shield, and Dr. Who. 

Are there any nerds/geeks with similar interests who want to be friends, or chat? If you're like me, it's probably difficult to find people with similar interests, so I figured I'd post a thread. 

Thanks for reading. LLAP.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

:nerd: hi


----------



## Enochian (Feb 17, 2015)

meepie said:


> :nerd: hi


Hi. The glasses seem to indicate general nerdyness. :nerd:

By the way, I'm not excluding non-nerds who might want to chat, should have included that in the OP.


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

Poke me if you want to chat. We could probably talk sci-fi all day.


----------



## mysse (Oct 7, 2015)

Yea! A star wars fan and a Dr. Who fan. I'm game. Although I work nights so anything from me might me delayed


----------



## Enochian (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi  Thanks for letting me know Jim Butcher has a new book out. Peace and long life.


----------



## Enochian (Feb 17, 2015)

firestar said:


> Hi  Thanks for letting me know Jim Butcher has a new book out. Peace and long life.


You're welcome.  It's good so far, I highly recommend it. Live long and prosper.


----------



## JRare (Sep 27, 2015)

I just watched four hours on Secrets of the Universe. Im totally in. Yay nerd club!


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Love the nerd stuff. Profile lists some of my favorite things.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Star Wars rocks. Can't wait for 7. Need to watch Clone Wars. Movie + series.

Comic fan: DC and Image mostly on my pull list. Though Marvel and Vertigo are on my trades list. Dark Horse I'll jump back onto eventually with Hellboy and Hellboy related stuff. I was just so far behind with it.

Can't play games like I used to since my accident to my hand, though I think I can manage the gameplay of Walking Dead: Season 2 and Fables: The Wolf Among Us.

I love movies and some tv shows. Scifi, horror, fantasies, superhero stuff and all sorts of things.


----------



## Xiaoli (Mar 5, 2014)

I just finished the entire Star Trek: DS9 and now i'm working on Voyager lol.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Making my way through season 3 of the original Star Trek. Maybe I'll just go back through them all.


----------



## Enochian (Feb 17, 2015)

Good responses so far.  I've made at least one friend from this thread already. Nice to see so many geeks on SAS.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Xiaoli said:


> I just finished the entire Star Trek: DS9 and now i'm working on Voyager lol.


Voyager is pretty alright overall, except for the Lizard episode.

We don't talk about the lizard episode.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Xiaoli said:


> I just finished the entire Star Trek: DS9 and now i'm working on Voyager lol.


I just finished the entire Voyager and am now working my way through DS9. Somehow seems less exciting being on a station, but it has that soul that TNG and Voyager has so I'm gonna give it a shot. Episode 3 season 1 right now.

Is Enterprise any good? I saw part of an episode once and it didn't feel like star trek.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Enterprise was definitely the worst of the bunch, although, I don't know if it was the state of mind I was in at the time or what, but season 3 was the best single season of any of the Star Treks.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

livetolovetolive said:


> I just finished the entire Voyager and am now working my way through DS9. Somehow seems less exciting being on a station, but it has that soul that TNG and Voyager has so I'm gonna give it a shot. Episode 3 season 1 right now.
> 
> Is Enterprise any good? I saw part of an episode once and it didn't feel like star trek.


If you liked Voyager then you will probably like Enterprise. It has a slightly different feel to it, but it's suppose to. As all of the series do.

I'd stick with DS9. It started slow, but it began to find it's footing it later seasons.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Hell yeah! I'll talk to any of you guys about Star Wars for hours on end (as long as it's post Clone Wars Era). I also love discussing super heroes and their powers. "Who would win?" discussions and stuff like that are a great way to make me never shut up.


----------



## Xiaoli (Mar 5, 2014)

livetolovetolive said:


> Xiaoli said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished the entire Star Trek: DS9 and now i'm working on Voyager lol.
> ...


I felt that way too. I got way more excited about the episodes that involved away missions lol.
On the other hand, I was excited for the pilot of Enterprise but it was a real let down. I felt more like a sci-fi soap opera and didn't have that very distinct "trekkie" feel to it.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Just finished Star Trek and can't decide if I should move on into the others or roll the dice on something I haven't seen.


----------



## Xiaoli (Mar 5, 2014)

Shawn81 said:


> Just finished Star Trek and can't decide if I should move on into the others or roll the dice on something I haven't seen.


What haven't you seen? I recently paused my life and completed Farscape and Battlestar Galactica (2004). I thoroughly enjoyed both series, BG a bit more than the other.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Xiaoli said:


> What haven't you seen? I recently paused my life and completed Farscape and Battlestar Galactica (2004). I thoroughly enjoyed both series, BG a bit more than the other.


Not much, as far as I know. I've seen both of those. I only watch series that have completed, and I'm not really aware of any that are supposed to be good that I haven't seen.


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

Does watching the it crowd count? It's currently one of my favorite tv shows, from Britain, and it is completed (although, sad because it's so good)


----------



## Enochian (Feb 17, 2015)

surviving said:


> Does watching the it crowd count? It's currently one of my favorite tv shows, from Britain, and it is completed (although, sad because it's so good)


Good enough.  I like a lot of shows from Britain, Sherlock, Primeval, Merlin.


----------



## MrWolfpac (Nov 2, 2015)

Xiaoli said:


> What haven't you seen? I recently paused my life and completed Farscape and Battlestar Galactica (2004). I thoroughly enjoyed both series, BG a bit more than the other.


Battlestar was great up until they obviously had no idea how they wanted to end it, and... well I don't want to spoil but it was a very weak plot decision.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Fever Dream said:


> If you liked Voyager then you will probably like Enterprise. It has a slightly different feel to it, but it's suppose to. As all of the series do.
> 
> I'd stick with DS9. It started slow, but it began to find it's footing it later seasons.


Except for constant Ferengi, Voyager was awesome. I loved that show. Enterprise was so much cringe for me though for one reason: Captain Archer. I don't want to go on a rant about it, but in summary, listening to his whiny voice is like scraping a chalkboard. Aaaahhhh!!!! :mum


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I liked Archer. Scott Bakula fan since Quantum Leap. Seemed like the right demeanor for a captain.

Hated Trip.
Hated Phlox even more. Only Harry Kim is capable of dethroning either of these guys for worst character ever.
T'pol... I was on the fence.
Reed was alright. 
Really liked that Andorian character Archer was always back and forth with.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

senkora said:


> Except for constant Ferengi, Voyager was awesome. I loved that show. Enterprise was so much cringe for me though for one reason: Captain Archer. I don't want to go on a rant about it, but in summary, listening to his whiny voice is like scraping a chalkboard. Aaaahhhh!!!! :mum


I have to agree with you on Archer. I like Scott Bakula as an actor, but the writers gave crap material to work with in Enterprise. Half of his dialogue was either whining about Vulcans (or aliens in general) or his dog.

As for the Ferengi, that's a common and probably valid complaint about DS9. That's what I assume you referring to since they were rarely in Voyager. Unless you meant another race. Kazon maybe?

The Ferengi were still portrayed better in DS9 than they were in TNG. And if you know anything about the behind the scenes stuff, even that could have been far worse.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Speaking of Star Trek, has anyone else heard that we are getting a new series in 2017.

http://www.startrek.com/article/new-star-trek-series-premieres-january-2017


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Fellow nerd here. Will chat later. Need sleep.


----------



## Enochian (Feb 17, 2015)

Fever Dream said:


> Speaking of Star Trek, has anyone else heard that we are getting a new series in 2017.
> 
> http://www.startrek.com/article/new-star-trek-series-premieres-january-2017


Yes, that's awesome.  I wish more people were enthusiastic about it.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I think it's about time to to re-watch Xena.


----------

